# Few of my Videos



## Trips (May 5, 2012)

Figured I would post up a few of my videos that I took over this past summer. We did a big meet and greet ride up north for a website I help run. there was just under 40 atvs that showed up. 3 decided to go pretty deep lol. 

Polaris rzr's and Outlander 800 Going Deep, Saskhardcoreatv Meet and Greet Ride - YouTube

Here is the line up of all the bikes. Quite a few big names in there 

Saskhardcore Fall Meet and Greet Bike Line Up - YouTube

I was on my Honda 300, it did well but there is always room for improvement

Can Am Commander Yard Sale & Honda Following - YouTube

Blackie was styling his 912 big block renegade pretty well that day.

Blackie Ripping His Big Block 912cc Can-Am Renegade - YouTube

On a different ride here is a buddy ripping his renegade 800 with a gristle boy's turbo, there is also the RZR that won the Highlifter Quadna Mud Nationals UTV race in Minnesota this past summer.

2009 Renegade 800 With Turbo Running 5lbs Of Boost - YouTube

---------- Post added at 09:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 PM ----------

Here is a buddy on his 1000 renegade, he loves to go deep 

2013 Can Am Renegade 1000 Going Deep - YouTube

My honda isnt shy to go deep either

1990 Honda 300 Foutrax Deep Certified!! - YouTube

The commander at the begining is running NOS, 32" backs and a rear box delete. 

Monster 2013 Can Am Renegade 1000 on 31" Outlaws In a Hole - YouTube

This was from a spring Derby, Major stuck fest in thsi part of the valley!!

Major Stuck Fest Wawota ATV Derby 2013 - YouTube


----------

